# Sick Goat



## Jess172 (Oct 24, 2015)

i have a 8 month old Nubian buck. About 2 weeks ago he had some white froth on his mouth. I suspected frothy bloat and put out baking soda free choice. He seemed to get better. Noticed a few days ago his coat was getting rough and sticking out a few places. This morning he had froth again. Doesn't look bloated though. Today he started scuring. Just checked and eye lids are pale. What do I treat first?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 24, 2015)

Check this out and see if you think it is still bloat.
I wonder if it is not bloat but something he is eating that may be somewhat toxic...
As far as the dewormer... start him in the morning.

http://goat-link.com/content/view/96/27/#.ViwiXn6rS1s


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2015)

My does have been foaming at the mouth for months. I don't know if it is something in the hay or what but for at least 3 months now three or four of them, (or more) will have white froth around their mouths while they are happily chewing their cud. Had me worried at first but now I know it is just them and they are fine.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a 5 year old that froths at his mouth every time he chews his cud


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2015)

Ditto that - I have one doe who looks like she's chewing shaving cream instead of cud!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2015)

Seriously guys? What the heck?


@Jess172  how are things going?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2015)

This is new for mine so it really had me worried at first.  . I even see little piles of "whipped cream" on the ground where they are laying. Glad to know I am not the only one with wierd goats.


----------



## animalmom (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a little doe that started doing this "foam at the mouth to scare the crap out of mom" thing when she was 2 months pregnant.  The first time it happened I grabbed her and started treating for alfalfa bloat.  Then she did it again, and again, and again so I figured maybe she was just amusing herself.  She had two charming bucklings in May and they both do the foaming mouth thing.

@babsbag, I know what you mean with the piles of "whipped cream"... anywhere this doe hangs out you will find foaming.  Her dam doesn't do it and while I don't have her sire anymore I don't see this popping up in any of his other offspring.  No clue what it is, just that it is.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 29, 2015)

@animalmom   My goats have started this just this summer. I have about 40 goats and only 3 or 4 (I think...I ignore it now days) do the foaming thing. It is certainly a new habit, these particular goats are about 4 years old and never did it before. I thought maybe it was the alfalfa but I buy from different sources all of the time and still it continues. Weirdest thing ever. I always thought this was a sign of the horrible frothy bloat that goats die from.


----------



## Jess172 (Nov 4, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Seriously guys? What the heck?
> 
> 
> @Jess172  how are things going?


 Thanks for the reply. He's doing ok. I ended up taking him to the vet and he's now being treated for a heavy worm load. Apparently ivomec has stopped working in our area. On the foam note, I switched my hay and he has stopped foaming. Must have been something in it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 4, 2015)

Glad you got treatment for the worms!


----------

